# Going to School



## AndreL (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm an adult applying to college and I have question about questions to ask the schools I'm going to go to. Basicly I need to know what kinda stuff I should be looking for, what kinda of questions to ask them.

I'm going for an IT degree, somthing in network admistration. I know I should consider price but besides that I want to know what to look for in a college for the career I want to persue.

Oh yea also I'm going instate public schools in NC ...

Thanks for any help :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Make sure the school is acreditended (sp?). What in networkin admin do you wish to do? Cisco? Windows? Linux/Unix/FreeBSD?


----------



## caLeBBBTEmp (Oct 21, 2004)

danrak said:


> Make sure the school is acreditended (sp?). What in networkin admin do you wish to do? Cisco? Windows? Linux/Unix/FreeBSD?


Indeed. Make triple sure they are accredited

There was a women that was working with the government at one time. She got the job because she had a degree that showed she went to college for whatever field (I honestly don't remember.) She received the degree from an online school and come to find out the school wasn't accredited. So she lost her job, and her "degree."


----------

